# Arnie W a message re florastor



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Hi Just saw that u were looking for florastor.I live in Australia and have found Bioceuticals SB Floractiv recently.It has saccharomyces cerevisiae(boulardii).My daughter(has IBS)hasnt tried it yet,but I have tested it and it has helped me with bloating(I dont have IBS though).Hope you can find it because I found a website that claimed it was Australia's Florastor.$23.00 at health food shop.Worth a try.Gilly


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

bump


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

So sorry, gilly, that I didn't see this earlier. I do like to acknowledge any assistance given to me. I find there are too many forums here now and it gets a bit overwhelming trying lo get round them all, and I usually only visit a couple of the forums. I saw your posting when another thread directed me to this forum. So, thankyou very much. I pmed you recently, but maybe you didn't get it.I was in Australia a few weeks ago and would have tried to buy some FlorActiv if I'd known. Some specialised alternative health practitioners sell Bioceuticals here, I have found out, so I might be able to get some here. In the meantime it has cost me an arm and a leg to order florastor from the States and I am still awaiting for it to arrive.


----------



## gilly07 (May 15, 2007)

Hi Arnie Not that I look for PMs much since there are never any there,but there isnt one from you.I reregistered and had to call myself Gilly07 since I had a diff. email address and couldnt work out what else to do!Its become quite complicated.Thats probably what happened.Anyway sorry you missed the Floractiv.You may be able to get Floractiv from an Australian pharmacy online.I get it from a health food shop,but did see it in a pharmacy the other day.I trialled it myself(my daughter has IBS and refuses to try more probiotics since they cause more pain).I think it has reduced problems I had with eating many foods such as capsicum,onion.It has reduced wind<but I dont have IBS.Have you tried a New Zealand probiotic called BLIS biorestore.I buy that from a NZ pharmacy.Its fantastic and has great research behind it.They also sell a badbreath cure which has worked very well for some of my family.PS If youre deparate for Floractiv I could post you a bottle.I know how frustrating it is having to wait to try these things.Gilly


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks very much for your kind offer, gilly. In the meantime I'll wait for the Florastor to arrive and will try that. I'm sure I'll be back in OZ within a few months and could email you then to find out what stores are likely to sell it. I'll also research the Blis too. It's a shame your daughter had problems with probiotics. Spasman couldn't tolerate the florastor either.You're in Brisbane, aren't you? I have a brother in Queensland and I am familiar with a lot of the shopping centres and malls.I did receive your pm, thankyou. A box jumped out at me when I opened the forums page. Obviously I did something wrong when I sent my pm.


----------



## gilly07 (May 15, 2007)

OK Arnie W Gilly


----------

